

ShowHN: An objective-c method call tracer - nviennot
https://github.com/nviennot/objc-tracer

======
nviennot
It's an early version of it, but support iOS (arm), and MacOS (x86_x64, no
i368).

I'd be happy to hear your comments :)

Nico.

